# Any Marimo Keepers out there? What size is your biggest Marimo? (pics appreciated!)



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this link (of course its not mine XD)






But if mine were this big, I'd definitely give its own tank! 

Just wondering if there is anyone trying to get them as big as they can, or do you guys get impatient and split them into smaller ones (I've done that twice....and now i regret it....)

iBetta


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

oh and this is currently mine at 2.5" in diameter . it's my only "big" one . the second pic is just under better lightning


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

these are the ones i got from taiwan
my largest one is 6cm in diameter


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

alexxa said:


> these are the ones i got from taiwan
> my largest one is 6cm in diameter


man those are so round *.*
are yours from japan even rounder?


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

iBetta said:


> man those are so round *.*
> are yours from japan even rounder?


they are the same
the one i got from taiwan were also imported from japan


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

do want!!!! *.*


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i actually want to buy a large marimo that is at least 10cm in diameter


----------

